# Pocketwatch With A..



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

pheon on it...

My Grandfather's watch from the late '40's until his death in the '60's.

Can anybody advise me of it's likely date, the significance of the numbers, and where to get is serviced? Oh, yes, and does anybody know anything about the makers?







Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Can only help with your third question. Based on personal experience repairs/servicing can safely be entrusted to Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Repairs, Leicester. Just Google 'Ryte Time Repairs'.

Julian L


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Can only help with your third question. Based on personal experience repairs/servicing can safely be entrusted to Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Repairs, Leicester. Just Google 'Ryte Time Repairs'.
> 
> Julian L


Many thanks; I'll give him a ring.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Although he's explicitly referring to Rolex pocket watches in his book, Wesolowski suggests that the "B" signifies an Army type B or "back-up" timepiece to another, chronometer grade, watch. The "B" precedes the issue number.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Although he's explicitly referring to Rolex pocket watches in his book, Wesolowski suggests that the "B" signifies an Army type B or "back-up" timepiece to another, chronometer grade, watch. The "B" precedes the issue number.


Amazingly there is an identical watch on eBay; no 290156827806, represented as a WW1 issue watch. This has allowed me to see inside by proxy...

You go years without seeing one, and then two come along together...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice watch and worthwhile as a project,cant see if the second hand post is broken or not but still well worth while doing up.


----------

